# "The Unit" on my 'must watch' list



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Tuesdays 9 PM ET/PT*

Did you watch this exciting new Tuesday night offering on CBS? Good to see one of my favorite actors, former 'President', David Palmer, reincarnated in the lead role in "*The Unit*", a good mid-season replacement with the same intensity and dizzying pace of FOX's "*24*".

In the series premiere, newcomer Bob Brown joins Jonas' team as they set out to rescue a hijacked plane filled with European businessmen. Meanwhile, the Unit wives help Bob's wife Kim get acclimated as she struggles against the level of control the Unit has over her personal life. Even though there seems to be a lack of privacy, there are still secrets in the Unit that must be kept private.

















The new thriller features Dennis Haysbert, Regina Taylor, Scott Foley, Audrey Marie Anderson, Robert Patrick and Abby Brammel.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_unit/


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I watched it and enjoyed it. My major complaint was that it was so 'gungho'. Also, I had to laugh over Jonas calling the terrorists "chuckleheads". Yeah, I'm sure that's the word he would have used.


----------



## jrfuda (Jan 21, 2005)

Liked the show too. Looked great in HD! Could of done without the Colonel and the wife sleeping together at the end, though.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jrfuda said:


> Liked the show too. Looked great in HD! Could of done without the Colonel and the wife sleeping together at the end, though.


When I read this I was all excited that there was going to be some action NYPD Blue style, but I was dissapointed, didn't even she her semi nude.

Other then that, great show, looks amazing in HD, and sounds wonderful in DD5.1.


----------



## jrfuda (Jan 21, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> ...and sounds wonderful in DD5.1.


I'll have to route my audio through the receiver tonight, since this show most defineately deserves the 5.1 treatment. We do most of out watching with the TV's speakers and reserve the less WAF-freindly, but more ear-freindly DD for shows that deserve it, like The Unit and Lost


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick - thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to tune it in tonight. One of the advantages of being on the left coast. 

John


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jrfuda said:


> I'll have to route my audio through the receiver tonight, since this show most defineately deserves the 5.1 treatment. We do most of out watching with the TV's speakers and reserve the less WAF-freindly, but more ear-freindly DD for shows that deserve it, like The Unit and Lost


Don't know how you do it, man.  I don't think I could do any serious watching out of the TV speakers. My Philips TV that I got in May of 2001 hasn't had it's speakers used since July '01. I've only had my new HD set a month and a half, but have never heard it. Dolby Digital makes everything so much more enjoyable.


----------



## jrfuda (Jan 21, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't know how you do it, man.  I don't think I could do any serious watching out of the TV speakers. My Philips TV that I got in May of 2001 hasn't had it's speakers used since July '01. I've only had my new HD set a month and a half, but have never heard it. Dolby Digital makes everything so much more enjoyable.


I agree with you completely, however, my wife likes to see the volume level displayed on the TV, and my receiver does not pass OSD info through its component outputs, so that's a no go.

2/3 of the programming we watch is still SD stuff, so it's not that big a deal to thurn the TV's volume down and turn-on the receiver when we're watching something good - which is also when I usually have the remote in my hand.

I think she liked the DD soundtrack through the receiver, though.

The DD soundtrack helps a lot on laugh-track comedies too. I've noticed that the laugh-tracks in sitcoms with DD soundtracks, when listened to in stereo via HD are overwhelming, making it hard to hear the dialog (I know, as I went back and forth between SD and HD, and the laugh-track was more subtle on the SD feed). Listening to it in DD, through 5.1 speakers, however, makes the laugh-track much more subtle, as it comes from the surrounds instead of the mains. I think when the DD is downmixed to stereo, that all the channels are cranked up, or something.

So, give me a few months, and my wife will prefer the improvement in sound over the loss of a volume OSD, and I can turn those darn TV speakers off!

Anyway, back on topic.

Last night's show was pretty good, however...

- There's no way the first team member who fired would have missed. He would not have taken that shot unless he knew he'd make it.

- There's no way they would not have had a known terrorist - a crafty bad guy - not be bound up so bad. That was a classic Dr. Evil-esque mistake, except, this time the good guys made it!

- The watches and compasses contain tritium, not uranium, and I doubt it would have measured that much on that fella's geiger counter.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I still have this past weeks episode on my DVR. If I'm not as or more impressed as I was with the first episode, I'm done with it. It seem The Unit should be called The Wives of The Unit. There is hardly any focus on the missions of the team and when it looks like is may start to get good, they go back to the wives.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree, Steve, plus that tawdry affair just seems out of place and sleazy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, IMO it's getting better - more compelling.

Did anyone else catch the "Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot" reference in this week's episode?


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent show. I TiVO it every week. This week's is the Season Finale.


----------



## Matthewmon (Jun 8, 2006)

my friend told me this is his favorite show. does it have reruns I can watch and if so when and what channel do they come on? thanks!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

See post #1.


----------

